# Error starting TiVo Desktop 'Unable to start Tivo Desktop Element Not Found'



## TheDrake (Aug 3, 2005)

Good afternoon all... I just thought I'd post a problem I experienced with my TTG v2.3a earlier today, as well as the simple fix that seems to be working (for me) (for now). I searched and found a similar error being reported back in late 2005 with v.2 but those fixes didn't work exactly for me. However, I did use elements of some of what I found to get back up & running.

Also, let me mention that there's also a fix out there from late '06 that involves some registry edits, but I'm not smart enough for all that.

So here's what happened. Double-clicked the TiVo Desktop Icon & it began to load, then gave me an "Unable to start Tivo Desktop Element Not Found" error & froze the rest of the program startup.

Long story short after some searches online, I found myself in the 'Documents and Settings/Owner/Local Settings/Application Data/TiVo Desktop' folder. In there, I deleted the "Cookies" file & tried to load my TiVo Desktop again- this time it started right up.

Hope this helps someone. And that it works for me if this happens again.

Now if someone could fix *THIS* so I can unload my chock-full TiVo...


----------



## Alessan (Feb 23, 2002)

this has been discussed many times before


----------



## TheDrake (Aug 3, 2005)

Alessan said:


> this has been discussed many times before


Thanks for the reply, and for being so incredibly concise.

However, the few threads that came up when I searced for the phrase "element not found" were referenced in my post. And none of them included the fix I described that worked for me.

Just trying to contribute to the forum, have a great day!


----------



## kakarot1657 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you finally someone gave me a solution to this problem I've been having since two weeks ago.  Also if this was posted before it was really really hard to find. Thanks again


----------



## mikemai (Oct 31, 2006)

I experienced the element error, and desktop would not start (uninstalled, reinstalled, Ver. 2.4a). After a useless call to support I was digging around and found the logfinder tool in c:\program files\tivo\desktop directory. I enabled all items and restarted. According to the desktop log I found that the cache.dll could not be started. I checked the registry key \HKEY_CURRENT_USER\TiVo\Desktop\Modules\TivoCache\Config, edited the CachePath entry to a valid path. This instantly fixed my problem. 

Cause: before I reinstalled TTG I had removed the disk partition the cache was using. Looks like the cache.dll doesn't have a default path handler for cases such as this. 

I'm not a forum regular, just adding info in case it helps someone down the line. 

Mike


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Alessan said:


> this has been discussed many times before


Wow that was pretty rude. Just to prove you are right could you post a link to the thread with his fix and tell us what you searched for to find said thread.


----------



## psturm (Mar 2, 2003)

I just installed Destop Plus over a 2.5 install and am not getting the same error. Tis is on a Vista system so I do not have (or can't find) the diectories listed to remove the cache settings. I've tried untinstalling and reinstalling with no luck.

The error I get when I try to stat is:

Unable to begin Tivo Desktop Element Not Found.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Try clearing the cache:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=353650


----------



## psturm (Mar 2, 2003)

On Vista the file structure is different. Do you know where the cache is on Vista systems?


----------



## spanky34 (May 8, 2008)

The only way i could get rid of the error was to just uninstall tivo desktop, then delete all the tivo files left behind in the Application Data folders, then i removed all the registry keys by hand that were left behind. i think i found about 3 sets of tivo keys under the software section of multiple HKEY's. Hope it helps, even though i now see this is a majorly old thread.

To psturm:
c:\Users\*user tivo installed for*\AppData\Local\Tivo Desktop 

AppData is a hidden folder, so you can either just manually type it in at the top of your windows explorer window or you can show hidden files and folders

1. Open up your C: drive and the upper right corner you'll see an Organize Tab, click it
2. Go to Folders and Search Options
3. Go to View
4. Go down a few options and you should see a bubble to "Show Hidden Files and Folders"


----------



## walkabout.keitai (Jun 20, 2008)

TheDrake said:


> Good afternoon all... I just thought I'd post a problem I experienced with my TTG v2.3a earlier today, as well as the simple fix that seems to be working (for me) (for now). I searched and found a similar error being reported back in late 2005 with v.2 but those fixes didn't work exactly for me. However, I did use elements of some of what I found to get back up & running.
> 
> Also, let me mention that there's also a fix out there from late '06 that involves some registry edits, but I'm not smart enough for all that.
> 
> ...


Thank you! :up: Deleting the cookie file solved my 2.6.1 Element Not Found problem. I spend a lot of time searchng the forums and net, and reinstalling, but no luck until your generous reply.

I appreciate your generosity to post your solution. And I 
regret you were subjected to Alessan's rude, ignorant, and pointless barb.

Peace and gratitude!

--Scott


----------



## Elaine1014 (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not having the "element not found" issue. I just can't get TiVo Desktop to start up. I uninstalled V2.5 and downloaded v2.6. And it still won't start up. I get a 'server not responding in a timely manner' error message.

So I uninstalled 2.6 again. But there is still a TiVo folder under the Program Files folder on my C drive.

I am using Vista if that makes a difference.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## geoman47 (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm getting the same TiVo Desktop error, which states:

"The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion"

Then I get a TiVo Server Error, which states:
"Element not found."

So I uninstall TiVo Desktop, download the latest TiVo Desktop Software from Tivo.com TODAY (9-9-08), reinstall, same errors.

Suggestions? I think I'm just skimming these threads too much and not seeing what I should be doing, but I've got to go in 5 minutes so I wanted to get something posted in the hopes someone would come to my rescue by the time I can check this message board again.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Try uninstalling with the TiVo Desktop Cleaner and then re-installing. The "element not found" error is usually cache-related.


----------



## geoman47 (Sep 13, 2002)

Worked like a charm. Thanks.

I think it has to do with the fact that I went and deleted my cache files a few weeks ago because TiVo Desktop was taking about 1 minute to load, which is longer than the entire Boot process for WinXP.


----------



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

windracer said:


> Try clearing the cache:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=353650


I had this a while ago and clearing the cache didn't fix it. Since I have a large number of .tivo files I thought Tivo Desktop was dying rebuilding the cache. I then deleted the cache and moved half of the .tivo out of the target directory and TiVo Desktop started. Then I keep adding half of the remainder in an attempt to find the magic number of files that would cause the problem. To make a long story short it wasn't the number of files -- it was one particular file that had been transferred from the S2 Tivo. If it was in the target directory Tivo Desktop throw the element error. It it was not in the target directory Tivo Desktop started fine. I used VideoRedo to pull the MPG file out of the .tivo file and left that in the target directory in place of the .tivo file and all has been well for quite a while.


----------



## sconi1 (May 30, 2007)

I had the same problem today for the first time. All of the hyperlinks for the TiVo desktop cleaner are dead. Does anyone know where one could download it?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The link on the page I linked too a few posts above still works for me.

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...o_Desktop_Installation_Troubleshooting.html#?


----------



## sconi1 (May 30, 2007)

windracer said:


> The link on the page I linked too a few posts above still works for me.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...o_Desktop_Installation_Troubleshooting.html#?


Ok I see it now thanks! You have to scroll a bit before it comes up but it's there. :up:


----------



## Chooch (Mar 28, 2005)

Bless you Saberman! Your fix worked for me. I had tried all the other suggestions without success. Thanks again!


----------

